# Project #1 - Lover's Room



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

"Stripper Pole". Yep. It's gonna be a man cave, just like you said.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't forget the mirrored ceiling.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

jklingel said:


> "Stripper Pole". Yep. It's gonna be a man cave, just like you said.


LOL. Actually my wife has been talking about taking the classes for exercise so I figured I'd surprise her with one in the house. Her friend does and we have a family friend that teaches classes as well. So she's pretty much set on it. I figure I might as well enjoy it too. LOL.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Willie T said:


> Don't forget the mirrored ceiling.


To be honest, I thought about it, but I have a fear of the mirrors falling on me so that's a no go... for now. lol


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You might want to first find out how she'd like pink walls. If she does then :thumbup:. Pink is one of those colors people really love or really hate (on walls).

Does she have any hobbies? You said you have your photography equipment in that room now. Maybe you could use one wall or one corner of the room for a desk (or 2) for your and her hobbies - with cabinets or shelves to store things. 

I'm looking forward to seeing before, during and after pictures. It's really nice that you're doing this for your wife :yes:. 



> For those interested in following the project, please subscribe and hold me accountable. I have other projects planned, but once I spread myself too thin I never finish.


Should we send you a PM if we notice you haven't posted on this thread in a while? Just as a little nudge to get you going again? :laughing:

Barb

.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> You might want to first find out how she'd like pink walls. If she does then :thumbup:. Pink is one of those colors people really love or really hate (on walls).


Already done. She loves pink. I even found hard tile with some pink in it at $2 sqft.



> Does she have any hobbies? You said you have your photography equipment in that room now. Maybe you could use one wall or one corner of the room for a desk (or 2) for your and her hobbies - with cabinets or shelves to store things.


Great idea, but we have an office space for that stuff already. This room is just our "getaway" room. Only chick flicks, romantic music, and married fun.



> I'm looking forward to seeing before, during and after pictures. It's really nice that you're doing this for your wife :yes:.
> 
> Should we send you a PM if we notice you haven't posted on this thread in a while? Just as a little nudge to get you going again? :laughing:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Feel free to send me a PM. I'd appreciate it so I can stay on task. I'm clearing it out as we speak. Almost finished. Maybe another hour or so and I should be able to post a pic of the semi empty room. I have to move a dresser out of there that my brother left when he moved out. I'll get him to help me get that out of there this weekend. It's marble and heavy.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

OK, here are the tile and paint sample. You can't really make out the pinkish tone to the tile in the picture, but it's there. The sample is the one on the far right "positively pink".


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It would be more appropriate to post your progress in the Projects forum rather than here in General discussion. Thought I'd suggest thatr before you get to far along. The mods can always move the tread, but why not start off in the right place.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jim F said:


> It would be more appropriate to post your progress in the Projects forum rather than here in General discussion. Thought I'd suggest thatr before you get to far along. The mods can always move the tread, but why not start off in the right place.


I must have overlooked it because I didn't see it. Maye a moderator will move it for me so its in the right place. Thanks.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

jklingel said:


> "Stripper Pole". Yep. It's gonna be a man cave, just like you said.


I went to the drug store a while ago, and next door is a Starship, and adult type store.

Out front on the the sign "Dancer Pole" for sale!:laughing:


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Why get a futon? Buy some liberator furniture.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dinggus said:


> Why get a futon? Buy some liberator furniture.


I must admit that is the first time I've heard of it so I Googled it... I'm definitely considering it now. I'll get at least 1, but the futon makes it possible to tie each other up, which is the actual purpose for it. Options are good though. Thanks.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Look at "Black Label Zeppelin", might change your mind with it as well.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dinggus said:


> Look at "Black Label Zeppelin", might change your mind with it as well.


Interesting. Might be a little out of my price range for sex furniture though lol. I haven't ruled it out, just seems so expensive.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure it'll be worth it. If I ever made a lover room, it would be with those furniture. Also, won't guests see this room?


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dinggus said:


> I'm sure it'll be worth it. If I ever made a lover room, it would be with those furniture. Also, won't guests see this room?


It's possible a few might see it. Maybe its something I have to try in order to understand... like a Tempur Pedic.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

You are missing pictures in this thread.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

etnad0 said:


> I'm very good at starting projects and leaving them incomplete, so I figured if I posted on the forum, I would be accountable for finishing, so lets see if it works.
> 
> My wife thinks I'm making a man cave, but I've decided to turn it into a room just for me and her. I don't have pictures of the room yet, but I'll post those before I start and update regularly. I've picked out tile and paint (pink and white) so far which I'll post pictures of later today.
> 
> ...



So you make pron? 

:thumbup:

:laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

We are not going to read about you in the paper one day, are we?


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

no1hustler said:


> So you make pron?
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> :laughing:


LOL. Nope, from what I know its one of the few things that actually illegal to do here without jumping through an enormous amount of red tape. You can buy it and watch it, but not make it in Sin City. Go Figure.

If I can convince my wife to let me film it, then I guess that would count lol. Until then, its just for me and her to spice up the relationship.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

I;m having a real hard time understanding the purpose of this room. So let me get this straight, you will dedicate a room of your house (that isn't your bedroom) to a pink room, with pink tiles, with a stripper pole that for your wife to practice on? SO this is a room the both of you can enjoy? I fail to understand the purpose of this room.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

psilva8 said:


> I;m having a real hard time understanding the purpose of this room. So let me get this straight, you will dedicate a room of your house (that isn't your bedroom) to a pink room, with pink tiles, with a stripper pole that for your wife to practice on? SO this is a room the both of you can enjoy? I fail to understand the purpose of this room.
> 
> Good luck anyway.


It's a sex room? Not everyone likes to always have sex in the bedroom. Spice up the love life.


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't forget the one-way mirror and the kennel...

... you know why.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dinggus said:


> It's a sex room? Not everyone likes to always have sex in the bedroom. Spice up the love life.


Those that don't understand the purpose of a sex room have a crappy sex life lol. Glad someone here gets it.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

etnad0 said:


> Those that don't understand the purpose of a sex room have a crappy sex life lol. Glad someone here gets it.


 
LOL you got me man. I have a terrible sex life. Just for the record if I were to make a "lovers room" it wouldn't need a TV to get the juices flowing.

ZIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

psilva8 said:


> LOL you got me man. I have a terrible sex life. Just for the record if I were to make a "lovers room" it wouldn't need a TV to get the juices flowing.
> 
> ZIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG


Nobody NEEDS a TV... It's there for options. I might want to watch Little People wrestling lol. You never know what might come up in a room like that.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Isn't suprising your wife with a stripper pole as a gift kinda like giving her a tie on Christmas?


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

psilva8 said:


> I;m having a real hard time understanding the purpose of this room. So let me get this straight, you will dedicate a room of your house (that isn't your bedroom) to a pink room, with pink tiles, with a stripper pole that for your wife to practice on? SO this is a room the both of you can enjoy? *I fail to understand the purpose of this room*.
> 
> Good luck anyway.


I'm sure if you give it a little more thought the purpose might come to you.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

psilva8 said:


> LOL you got me man. I have a terrible sex life. Just for the record if I were to make a "lovers room" it wouldn't need a TV to get the juices flowing.
> 
> ZIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG


I hope you didn't come in here to just argue. Just because it's a lovers room, doesn't mean it can't have a TV to just sit back and relax in?


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ironlight said:


> Isn't suprising your wife with a stripper pole as a gift kinda like giving her a tie on Christmas?


Not really since she wants to take the classes. What's the point if she can't do it at home? A stripper pole is the gift that just keeps on giving lol.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dinggus said:


> I hope you didn't come in here to just argue. Just because it's a lovers room, doesn't mean it can't have a TV to just sit back and relax in?


It was a joke. Relax. The intrawebz is serious business to some I guess.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Dinggus said:


> I hope you didn't come in here to just argue. Just because it's a lovers room, doesn't mean it can't have a TV to just sit back and relax in?


I dunno, sitting in a pink room watching chick flicks is not my idea of relaxing.

More like torture. I guess that's why the bed will have restraints on it.


----------



## etnad0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ironlight said:


> I dunno, sitting in a pink room watching chick flicks is not my idea of relaxing.
> 
> More like torture. I guess that's why the bed will have restraints on it.


LOL. I don't mind chick flicks if I'm drinking and there will be alcohol in there.


----------

